# waxing Iron



## Stevo86 (Sep 12, 2019)

I'm looking at getting a waxing kit from racewax and it comes with a pretty beefy looking iron made by them. I'm wondering if anyone has any experience with it, or should I stick with the Toko?


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

It's pretty hard to mess up an iron. I feel like you would be fine with either.


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

You waxing 100 boards a day? worried about saving 20 seconds spreading wax? Use iron by brand x or y or z, it literally couldn't matter less.


----------



## Stevo86 (Sep 12, 2019)

Don't care about speed. Just a question of durability.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Agreed! Pretty much any iron will do nicely. I do like irons to have a low temp range, which they pretty much all do. I don't like the idea of heating up a core that was formed using heat. It takes me awhile to wax at the lowest temp settings, but I like that pop yo. If there's smoke, it's too hot.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

Racewax doesn't make their iron. It is sourced from another company. Racewax blends their own wax offering

Sent from my moto x4 using Tapatalk


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Stevo86 said:


> Don't care about speed. Just a question of durability.


Got an old travel iron, that folds up and works on 120 or 220v, found it used at a thrift store about 12 yrs ago for $2 and it still works like a charm...some years doing 4-6 sets of boards and that many skis. It looks alot like and is about the same vintage...lol


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Got an old travel iron, that folds up and works on 120 or 220v, found it used at a thrift store about 12 yrs ago for $2 and it still works like a charm...some years doing 4-6 sets of boards and that many skis. It looks alot like and is about the same vintage...lol


I just bought a ski/snowboard specific iron, some wax, and a nice case to keep it in of a guy on Craigslist for $7! Was super stoked, but prior to that had been using a travel iron, I believe on your recommendation. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

Check out this beauty with a dial, bag, and even og instructions. Complete with the $2.00 price tag. I had one like Wrath's I bought in 1999 and only retired it cause I found the deluxe model, my kids now use it for those beads you melt together.


----------



## jrec87 (Jan 18, 2019)

I just bought a clothing iron from goodwill for $2.50 last night. It was half off. It makes zero difference what type of iron as long as it doesnt smoke the wax or burn the board


----------



## bazman (Jan 15, 2017)

I think it will be fine as long as you are ok with only doing half the board ?

Seriously though I've been using a cheap normal iron for years and it's been fine. I've not used a proper one though, and I suspect the good ones have better temperature regulation


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

bazman said:


> I think it will be fine as long as you are ok with only doing half the board
> 
> Seriously though I've been using a cheap normal iron for years and it's been fine. I've not used a proper one though, and I suspect the good ones have better temperature regulation


I’m the same. Think maybe the wax spreads better without the steam holes.... one of these days I’ll replace with a $2 find.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

So is it okay to use an iron with holes? I might just go check out a thrift store for something!


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

ridethecliche said:


> So is it okay to use an iron with holes? I might just go check out a thrift store for something!


Oh yea. But if you find an old relic flat iron, snag it.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

ridethecliche said:


> So is it okay to use an iron with holes? I might just go check out a thrift store for something!


You can, but a lot of people will put aluminum foil over the bottom. The issue is potentially having wax eventually work its way into the holes causing an issue. Practically I don't know that that is really an issue.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

f00bar said:


> You can, but a lot of people will put aluminum foil over the bottom. The issue is potentially having wax eventually work its way into the holes causing an issue. Practically I don't know that that is really an issue.


It's only an issue if you plan on steaming the base. The holes in a clothes iron is where the steam comes out for the steam settings.


----------

